# J channel for vinyl



## mpgmann (Jun 9, 2009)

I broke a j channle on shirtting on porch with weed wacker need to replace how?


----------



## kok328 (Jun 10, 2009)

Depending on the amount of damage (non-structural), it's not worth the hassle unless you pay someone to do it.  However, it the mood strikes you anyway, you technically have to remove the siding, replace the channel and reinstall the siding.  If there is anyway to get a pry bar behind the back side of the channel, you might get lucky and pry the channel out and twist a new one in, securing the channel then becomes the challenge.  Perhaps some construction adhesive to the wall surface of the channel will do the trick.


----------



## hadiya (Mar 17, 2010)

Consider installing the J channel yourself during a siding project. Installation is as simple as cutting and nailing on around all windows, doors and anything that comes out from the siding. Measure and cut with your scissors the size needed for J channel. You will be installing J channel on every side of the fixture protruding out from the siding. Each side is a separate piece. Place your J channel against the fixture with the open J side facing away from the fixture. Hammer nails every 3 inches into the slots on the J channel. Continue installing around all sides until complete. When joining corners, make sure to keep the corner open so that the front of the J channel is forming an open L.


----------



## Rock16 (May 22, 2010)

You can take off individual pieces of vinyl siding the bottoms just unlock. Just take off the course of siding that sits in the J channel and replace. All you need is a hammer and some snips to cut the new J channel to length. 
For full details you can look at the Vinyl Siding Assn installation manual online.


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 8, 2010)

I agree with KOK328 if your house wrap/Insulaion board is not exposed then find a family member or ask around because if your not a DIY'r you could create more damage and have more exposure that before not to mention some bloody cut up fingers.


----------

